# IUGR 4lb vaginal birth anyone?



## Keza

So im being induced at 37 weeks exactly which is 10th of December. My little one is around 3lbs 8oz they reckon. How many of you here delivered vaginally to a 4lb baby? Was all ok how was delivery? fast? slow? easier than bigger child? Im very concerned and don't believe it is safe to do so but they are flat out refusing me a c section. That's the nhs for you! (im from the uk)


----------



## AP

I don't know if it reassures you but I had my 2lb 14oz DD1 vaginally. It was slightly harder than my 6lber but some say Gravity has a part to play, I'm not so sure. It was fast however.


----------



## 25weeker

I delivered my girls vaginally and it wasn't fast as it took ages for me to get to 10cm and it was the same for my term baby. Labour is unpredictable regardless whether it's a small or large baby and delivering vaginally will help your babies lungs.

Good luck


----------



## kanga

I had a vb with my 35w who was 3lb 10oz. The birth was like any other birth, the baby's weight doesn't affect your body needing to dilate 10cm and push a baby out. It was like pushing a spiky ball out. But I did love it. 40 mins start to finish.


----------



## sethsmummy

:hugs: its perfectly safe to vaginally deliver a small baby.. infact safer as it helps clear the lungs more than a section does. :hugs:


----------



## BSelck24

I vaginally delivered my son at 1lb 8oz and although I do not have another birth to compare, I do know the contractions and pain were there! I feel the number of pushes was quick but yes getting to 10cm still took time. It is safe for a small baby to be delivered vaginally and is much safer for you. Good luck!


----------

